# Jalapeno preservation



## PrepN4Good

As a concesssion to DH, I planted a few hot pepper plants, which are going gangbusters (like, a dozen on each plant - so far). But really, how many hot peppers can one person eat? (since I don't)

So, aside from slicing them up & dehydrating, does anyone have any ideas/recipes for preserving? :scratch


----------



## 21601mom

You could make hot pepper jelly, if he likes that with bread or crackers. Let me know if you can't find a recipe online; I think my Chicago Daily News cookbook has a recipe.


----------



## jeff47041

Tonight, I'll look for sure what I did last year. I did whatever the ball canning book said to do, but I'll check it out and let you know.
I pressure canned them in jelly jars, with cloves of garlic in each jar. They are not crisp at all, but still are great to add on top of my meal or on sandwiches. 

I eat 2 -3 hot peppers every day at lunch.(I pack) And half the time, I eat 2 or three with supper too. Especially fresh ones. I'm just addicted to them when they are around. 

I'd like to find out how to keep them crispier, But I'm fine with soggy ones.


----------



## carolexan

I can them in vinegar, there a family favorite.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

I make pepper jelly out of mine as well. When my friends find out I'm making it everyone seems to show up to swap empty jars for full ones.


----------



## carolexan

http://www.food.com/recipe/pickled-jalapeno-peppers-108201

My family love them, try the above recipe but use plain white vinegar...awesome


----------



## laverne

jeff47041 said:


> Tonight, I'll look for sure what I did last year. I did whatever the ball canning book said to do, but I'll check it out and let you know.
> I pressure canned them in jelly jars, with cloves of garlic in each jar. They are not crisp at all, but still are great to add on top of my meal or on sandwiches.
> 
> I eat 2 -3 hot peppers every day at lunch.(I pack) And half the time, I eat 2 or three with supper too. Especially fresh ones. I'm just addicted to them when they are around.
> 
> I'd like to find out how to keep them crispier, But I'm fine with soggy ones.


Someone told me last year to put them in the fridge for a day or so before opening the jar. Each jar ive opened from last year is crisp!
Mine are pickled not pressure canned.


----------



## LongRider

21601mom said:


> You could make hot pepper jelly, if he likes that with bread or crackers. Let me know if you can't find a recipe online; I think my Chicago Daily News cookbook has a recipe.


Jalapeno Jelly BY FAR my favorite a bit of cream cheese on a cracker topped with a bit Jalapeno Jelly along side a glass of Casa Noble Anejo Tequila is second only to hot sweet spicy attentions of your lady.


----------



## PamsPride

I make jalapeno poppers! Oh YUM!! Cut in half longwise, then wash the jalapenos. Mix cream cheese and shredded cheddar cheese and then fill the peppers, kind of level with the edges because the cream cheese does puff up. Then wrap with a strip of bacon and bake. You can freeze them on a cookie sheet and then just pop a few into the toaster oven and reheat when he wants some. My 13 yo and I were eating them for breakfast in the morning they were so good!! 

When they first came out of the oven it was like Russian Roulette. You never knew which one was going to be HOT and which one was going to be perfect. We found the ones that we reheated over the next few days were perfect for our palates for heat. 
I planted a bunch of jalapeno peppers this year just so I could make a ton of jalapeno poppers to put in the freezer for having year round!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I dry a bunch, sliced ones I keep fer cookin an then I powder some fer seasonin. Make em inta jelly to. Like Pam, I make pigs in a canoe, they be peppers sliced in half, stuffed with cream cheese an four cheese schred. Put a little smokey on top an then smoke em fer bout 3 hours give er take.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Here be my jelly recipe ifin yall interested:

JALAPENO JELLY

13 Large jalapeno peppers 4 Whole stemmed, 9 cut an cleaned of seeds an viens

1 large orange bell pepper

1/3 C Lemon juice

1 1/2 cups cider vinegar

6 C sugar

4 oz Certo liquid pectin

Green food coloring

Add the peppers to a food processor, grind to a somewhat fine texture, add the vinegar to help with the grindin.

Clean an add the bell pepper and chop.

In a large stainless pot add the pepper mixture, bring to a hard boil. Boil for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat an stir in lemon juice an sugar. Put back on medium high heat an bring to a boil. Add liquid pectin (Certo brand works the best) an some green food colorin. Bring to a boil for 1 minute. Remove from heat an add to sterilized jars.

Place jars in canner an process fer 10 minutes. Remove from canner an let sit fer 24 hours then wipe jars an check that all lids have sealed properly. Label an store.


----------



## kyredneck

PrepN4Good said:


> ....So, aside from slicing them up & dehydrating, does anyone have any ideas/recipes for preserving? :scratch


How does he like to eat them? In hand with a meal or a sandwich? Then definitely pickle the man some peppers.  I sterilize jars in oven, lids in boiling water, pack chiles in hot jars TIGHT (to try to keep them from floating, puncturing them bad idea), pour boiling hot brine of 2 parts vinegar 1 part water (1 tsp salt per qt) to the brim, screw lids on tight & let seal, and store in the cellar or refrigerator.

It's odd, I absolutely love hot chiles yet I've never made chile jelly, I guess because I avoid sugar. Anyone ever make jelly using stevia? I found this recipe (scroll down to step 6):

http://www.pickyourown.org/pepper_jelly.htm

...wonder if stevia alone would make a good jelly?


----------



## kyredneck

OldCootHillbilly said:


> ...6 C sugar....


....whew..... surely there's a way to make this jelly lower carb and lower calorie, surely.


----------



## karlsgunbunker

You can just string them together by the stems and hang them to dry.


----------



## PrepN4Good

First of all, thank you for all the replies, my friends!! 



kyredneck said:


> How does he like to eat them? In hand with a meal or a sandwich? Then definitely pickle the man some peppers.


I've seen him eat them raw (like a carrot, I guess), & I've put them in his salad or on nachos. Neither of us has had pepper jelly; I have to admit, it sounds very ...unusual. :ignore:

I was considering pickling them...especially any recipe that doesn't require me to steam up the kitchen with a canner.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

kyredneck said:


> ....whew..... surely there's a way to make this jelly lower carb and lower calorie, surely.


There be a reason I don't gets ta each much jelly!


----------



## 8thDayStranger

OCH I'm trying your recipe next week! Pretty close to mine. I added some habanero and scorpion peppers last time to kick up the heat a little. I also only use 3 oz of certo. I like mine not quite hard set. A little runny works good for us. Everyone ive given some to loves the softer set batches way better than the hard set batches.


----------



## Magus

I dry the green ones and grind them up for condiments.they have more flavor than chilies.
Dry roasted red ones in olive oil rock with pasta!simply slice them longways and place in an oven until the
edges are crisp and place them in a jar and cover in nearly boiling hot oil and seal.[wear gloves and glasses please!]

Store refrigerated.

MY Salsa Verde mix.
Mix equal amounts of diced green tomatoes[about a pound]
and green sliced Jalapeno peppers with 4 green onions and
cilantro to taste with a sprig of basil and a chopped red 
onion in the food processor .
Make a paste and salt to taste.
simmer 45 minutes before canning OR dehydrating.goes great on thin corn bread!


----------



## LincTex

Poppers stuffed with cream cheese and real bacon, grilled over mesquite.... yum yum yum yum salivate :factor10:

Pickled with DILL and chopped into little tiny pieces and sprinkled all over my omelet as it cooks... yum yum yum salivate :factor10:


----------



## readytogo

I just open my last 1/2 gallon, has been curing under the house for about 5 years now, mix of jalapeno's, habanero`s with sweet onions, garlic in white vinegar, I run them thru a blender to make my sauce, I have also made it with apple juice for that little sweet taste, not bad ;I have to be really careful here because all the chemicals sprays so I try organic as much as possible, haven't had time to grow my own just yet, but is fun any way to by-pass the stores once in a while.


----------



## Davarm

A favorite here is to "pickle" them just like you would cucumbers.

Let the peppers sit to room temp, important!


Slice a few cloves of garlic into a quart jar, add a handfull of dill, 2 level tablespoons of salt then fill the jars with boiling 50/50 water/white vinegar mix and lid the jars.

The jar will seal as it cools and the peppers will stay crisp for a year or more.

The peppers need to be room temp to help with the seal.


----------



## PrepN4Good

Davarm said:


> A favorite here is to "pickle" them just like you would cucumbers.
> 
> Let the peppers sit to room temp, important!
> 
> Slice a few cloves of garlic into a quart jar, add a handfull of dill, 2 level tablespoons of salt then fill the jars with boiling 50/50 water/white vinegar mix and lid the jars.
> 
> The jar will seal as it cools and the peppers will stay crisp for a year or more.
> 
> The peppers need to be room temp to help with the seal.


Sounds easy enough! But do they have to stay "whole"? Kyredneck said not to puncture then; does that mean I can't slice 'em up before pickling?


----------



## Davarm

PrepN4Good said:


> Sounds easy enough! But do they have to stay "whole"? Kyredneck said not to puncture then; does that mean I can't slice 'em up before pickling?


I've done them whole and sliced(whole is best IMO). The whole ones stay crisp longer than slices but around here they usually dont last long enough for that to be an issue.


----------



## Enchant18

We roast, dice and freeze in small containers. Then use it for mashed potatoes, bacon gravy and everything in between.


----------



## Davarm

Enchant18 said:


> We roast, dice and freeze in small containers. Then use it for mashed potatoes, bacon gravy and everything in between.


I wonder if roasted japs would can ok, like the small cans of Green Chilis you can sometimes find in the Mexican Food section of the grocery store?

We roast them but its sometimes a pain to have to do that step when you want some for a recipe. Gonna have to try that this year.


----------



## LongRider

Davarm said:


> I wonder if roasted japs would can ok


Hey hey now no reason for racist remarks..........


----------



## LongRider

LongRider said:


> Davarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if roasted japs would can ok
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey now no reason for racist remarks..........
Click to expand...

BTW FYI Just J/K

Couldn't help myself, my dad really hated being called a jap


----------



## Davarm

LongRider said:


> BTW FYI Just J/K
> 
> Couldn't help myself, my dad really hated being called a jap


When we lived on the Gulf Coast we had a favorite BBQ place on the waterfront and when you would order something with Jalapenos they would put Japs on the ticket.

Took me several trips there to realize it was the peppers they were referring to and it kinda stuck with me.:laugh:


----------



## Magus

LongRider said:


> BTW FYI Just J/K
> 
> Couldn't help myself, my dad really hated being called a jap


What's a jap?


----------



## tsrwivey

Jalapeño jelly is fabulous to use as flavoring on meats, especially fish, gives it a 
sweet & spicy flavor.

We dry our jalapeños, but make sure you do it outside or you will 

We like to take a 2"x2" piece of chicken & a long strip of jalapeño & wrap the two together with a strip of bacon, hold together with a toothpick then grill. Yum! 


Jap is short for Japanese.


----------



## MetalPrepper

My husband always insists I plant a few pepper plants.....and boy do they YEILD! I have frozen them (sliced, and use through out the year. I have blanched themm with onion and tomatoes and frozen that......this year I shall try the pickleing method as well , since I have "canning" skills now , thanks to this forum!
PS.....I don't like pepper jelly, I have eaten it many times, but just can't warm up to it....(LOL....


----------



## PrepN4Good

Call me el stupido (or la stupida?), but I know little about muy caliente peppers...does the spiciness come from the seeds or the flesh? If I de-seed some will it make a difference? :scratch:


----------



## carolexan

Davarm said:


> I wonder if roasted japs would can ok, like the small cans of Green Chilis you can sometimes find in the Mexican Food section of the grocery store?
> 
> We roast them but its sometimes a pain to have to do that step when you want some for a recipe. Gonna have to try that this year.


Yes! can them and they are really good. Be sure to remove any black char bits or they will taste burned instead of roasted...learn from experience LOL!


----------



## Davarm

carolexan said:


> Yes! can them and they are really good. Be sure to remove any black char bits or they will taste burned instead of roasted...learn from experience LOL!


Thanks, will keep it in mind when I give it a try.



PrepN4Good said:


> Call me el stupido (or la stupida?), but I know little about muy caliente peppers...does the spiciness come from the seeds or the flesh? If I de-seed some will it make a difference? :


The part of the pepper that is supposed to make it hot is the connective tissue between the pepper and the seed(generally white) but I have my doubts that is the only place the "Capsaicin" is found.

In "Bhut Jolokia's(ghost peppers)" it is the entire inside of the pepper, thats why they rate at more than 1,000,000 Scoville Units(Jalapeno's are between 2,500 and 5000).


----------



## RevWC

Canned Peppers and Carrots with spice and vinegar.


----------



## LongRider

Magus said:


> What's a jap?


To the thin skinned politically correct crowd a derogatory term for Japanese. Personally my friends often called me the Jap so it has never bothered me. Though how it was said is relevant. If someone intended to be insulting I took offense, and act accordingly by Jap slapping them AKA sucker punching their stupid ass.


----------



## LongRider

Davarm said:


> Thanks, will keep it in mind when I give it a try.
> 
> The part of the pepper that is supposed to make it hot is the connective tissue between the pepper and the seed(generally white) but I have my doubts that is the only place the "Capsaicin" is found.
> 
> In "Bhut Jolokia's(ghost peppers)" it is the entire inside of the pepper, thats why they rate at more than 1,000,000 Scoville Units(Jalapeno's are between 2,500 and 5000).


Correct all parts have some degree of heat with the connective tissue and seeds tending to be the hottest, though the pepper also retains some heat. How much varies from pepper to pepper.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

With jalepeno's some a there heat be in how they was growed. Starve em a water an they'll be hotter, water regular an they gonna be milder.


----------



## Davarm

OldCootHillbilly said:


> With jalepeno's some a there heat be in how they was growed. Starve em a water an they'll be hotter, water regular an they gonna be milder.


Agree 100%, to add to that, fertilize and baby the plants and they generally will not be as hot either.


----------



## LongRider

RevWC said:


> Canned Peppers and Carrots with spice and vinegar.


Recipe please



Davarm said:


> Agree 100%, to add to that, fertilize and baby the plants and they generally will not be as hot either.


Oh than I need to starve em and spank em like the dirty girl she is cause I like em spicy and sassy. None of those Uff Da Lutefisk jalapenos for me.


----------



## LincTex

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Starve em a water an they'll be hotter, water regular an they gonna be milder.


Must be the same with all peppers.... some varieties grow wild here in Texas. I have a friend that goes hunting for wild habaneros and tabascos for his salsa... those little bast**ds are HOT!


----------



## Enchant18

Davarm said:


> I wonder if roasted japs would can ok, like the small cans of Green Chilis you can sometimes find in the Mexican Food section of the grocery store?
> 
> We roast them but its sometimes a pain to have to do that step when you want some for a recipe. Gonna have to try that this year.


I'm glad you asked because I was wondering the same thing.


----------

